

SPDY and WebSocket Support at Akamai - mycodebreaks
https://blogs.akamai.com/2012/07/spdy-and-websocket-support-at-akamai.html

======
halayli
SPDY and WebSocket _can_ be merged. WebSocket can be yet another frame type in
SPDY. At least compression would be supported out of the box.

